# Classical Music with extreme bass lines



## Huilunsoittaja

I will define "extreme" in a moment.

Currently, as I'm writing this, someone on my college dorm floor has their (rap) music turned really really high, so the bass is going through the walls. I immediately thought to myself, "Man, what kind of _classical music_ is out there that _I_ could blast full volume, and its bass would be something really noticeable?" What pieces of classical music that you know would sound terrific with a subwoofer? Either really rhythmic, or just really loud and prominent. In other words, bass to the extreme.


----------



## Igneous01

off the top of my head, vivaldi 4 seasons summer presto movement, the bass arpeggios are more than enough to pump out serious vibrations from a subwoofer.

Other than that, Im thinking in the context of chamber music, which doesnt help your cause.

Altho, maybe Beethoven Op 131 last movement as recorded by leonard bernstein?


----------



## Polednice

Vivaldi and Beethoven? Tee hee hee!

You need to give them some _Rite of Spring_.


----------



## Polednice

Duplicado.


----------



## jalex

Best bass part ever:






'Specially 4:30. And the final chords


----------



## Couchie

Try the overture to the Flying Dutchman. Has some intense lower brass!


----------



## KGill

Try Mosolov's Iron Foundry (Zavod), especially the Rozhdestvensky recording. If you put it on a loop and turn it all the way up then you will start WWIII.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

OH! I can't believe I forgot this!!






:lol: This would be great.


----------



## SuperTonic

Ginastera's Estancia, 1st or 3rd movements. Lots of bass drum and timpani.


----------



## Trout

Respighi's Pines of Rome especially the last movement which consists of low brass and winds not to mention the steadily increasing (volume-wise) pounding of the timpani and bass drum.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

There are concertos written for double bass. Try this. I don't have this CD nor have heard any of its pieces of it but I thought you might like to use it as a retaliation piece!


----------



## aleazk

Stravinsky's "rite of spring":






(3:17 onwards)

or play this ginastera's piece very loud:


----------



## science

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I will define "extreme" in a moment.
> 
> Currently, as I'm writing this, someone on my college dorm floor has their (rap) music turned really really high, so the bass is going through the walls. I immediately thought to myself, "Man, what kind of _classical music_ is out there that _I_ could blast full volume, and its bass would be something really noticeable?" What pieces of classical music that you know would sound terrific with a subwoofer? Either really rhythmic, or just really loud and prominent. In other words, bass to the extreme.


I had this exact problem my freshman year of college, and Crumb's Black Angels solved it permanently.






Enjoy.

PS - buy the damn album. Don't steal music via youtube.


----------

